# Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt



## Fallbeil (24 Mai 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90126

Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt  
Das Landgericht Darmstadt hat einen Anbieter von Gewinnspielen im Internet wegen irreführender Angebote verurteilt. Wie die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs am heutigen Mittwoch in Bad Homburg mitteilte, hatten die Gebrüder Schmidtlein GbR aus dem südhessischen Büttelborn auf zahlreichen Internetseiten Leistungen angeboten, die nicht als kostenpflichtige Dienste erkennbar waren.  

Eine Sprecherin des Landgerichts Darmstadt sagte, das Unternehmen habe trotz einer vorherigen Unterlassungsklage ein Gewinnspiel unzulässig mit kostenpflichtigen Seiten verknüpft und sei dafür zu einer Strafe von 24.000 Euro verurteilt worden. Das Urteil sei noch nicht rechtskräftig, die Einspruchsfrist laufe noch (Az. 12 O 532/06). 

Nach Ansicht der Wettbewerbszentrale stärkt die Entscheidung den seriösen Online-Handel. Denn durch undurchsichtige Angebote bestehe die Gefahr, dass das Vertrauen in den Online-Handel geschwächt wird. Die Wettbewerbszentrale hat nach eigenen Angaben gegen vier weitere Unternehmen Klagen eingereicht, bei denen für den Nutzer nicht ohne Weiteres ersichtlich sei, dass es sich bei den Angeboten um kostenpflichtige Leistungen handle. (dpa) / (vbr/c't) 

(Wenn diese Nachricht schon irgendwo im Forum steht, bitte einfach löschen. Ich habe sie dann nicht gefunden)


Es freut sich
Fallbeil


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

Der Wettbewerbszentrale gebührt auf jeden Fall großen Dank. Sie zieht in die Schlacht, ohne von der Politik die notwendigen Mittel bekommen zu haben.

Sonst ist es eher zum Heulen. Die paar Kröten sind, aufs Jahr gerechnet, günstiger als zur Dialerei die Kosten für den Paymentanbieter.

Das Problem liegt an diesem Gesetz:


> § 312 Widerrufsrecht bei Haustürgeschäften
> 
> (1) Bei einem Vertrag zwischen einem Unternehmer und einem Verbraucher, der eine entgeltliche Leistung zum Gegenstand hat und zu dessen Abschluss der Verbraucher
> 
> ...


Es stammt aus der Vor-Internet-Zeit. Die Wirksamkeit auf "mündliche" Verhandlungen zu beschränken, war damals vertretbar, heute muss "mündliche" schnellstmöglich entfernt werden. Die seriösen Geschäftsleute klingeln nicht einmal mehr an der Haustür, sie überrumpeln arglose Verbraucher direkt im Wohnzimmer.

Das "überraschende Ansprechen" muss sofort auf Internet-Verkehrsflächen erweitert werden, um den damaligen Sinn in die heutige Zeit sinngemäß zu übertragen.

Überraschende Dialerüberfälle haben viele Verbraucher schädigen können, bis sie sich nun klar als solche zu erkennen geben müssen. Die zeitgemäße Korrektur von § 312 zur rechten Zeit hätte das lange Leiden der Dialerei ersparen können.

Wenigstens jetzt könnte das Anbieterschutzministerium mal in Gang kommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

"unterschiedliche Auffassungen" wurden bereits hier dargelegt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194607#post194607

wenn Sie mal in der Gegend sind, lade ich Sie gerne im Padres auf einen Drink ein. Einfach melden 
(Ich wäre sogar bereit, auf dieses Urteil anzustossen... Auch ein klitzekleiner Erfolg ist ja manchmal mehr als nichts)


----------



## Fallbeil (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

Hätte ich mir denken können, dass die Neuigkeit keine solche mehr ist 

Mal abwarten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses Verfahren ein Versuchsballon war und Pilotcharakter hat. Weitere Verfahren werden folgen, da bin ich mir sicher, sofern das Urteil Bestand hat.

War das Angebot an mich gerichtet?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*



Fallbeil schrieb:


> War das Angebot an mich gerichtet?


aber sicher doch! Es gib in München immer interessante Gesprächsthemen und -partner  
Nun aber zurück zur Sache:


> Der Wettbewerbszentrale gebührt auf jeden Fall großen Dank. Sie zieht in die Schlacht, ohne von der Politik die notwendigen Mittel bekommen zu haben.


Das möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch unterschreiben und hier mal virtuell den Hut ziehen.


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

Im letzten Jahr haben sich die Bundesabzockerschutzministerien jedenfalls nicht weiter gerührt.


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

Wieder so ein Trauerfall: Gewonnen und doch nichts erreicht.


> “Der Fall Internet Service AG ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass sich unlauterer Wettbewerb in Deutschland immer noch lohnt”, kritisiert vzbv-Chefin Edda Müller fehlende Sanktionen im Wettbewerbsrecht.


Aus:  vzbv gewinnt gegen Internet-Vertragsfalle


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

Hat schon jemand davon gehört, dass wir einen Verbraucherminister haben? Seit wann?


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

Herr Minister haben offensichtlich ganz andere Prioritäten als den Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch!*

Das Urteil in (fast) voller Version
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/dok/1248.html
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/VT_MIR_2007_226.pdf


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

"Man hört nichts von ihm"


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*



> Bisweilen gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass er seine Aufgaben als Minister für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz in alphabetischer Reihenfolge abarbeitet.“


Es gibt noch mehr Begriffe aus dem Lebens- und Wirkungsbereich des Herrn Ministers, die noch vor ERnährung liegen. Aber deutlicher werde ich da jetzt nicht. Bin ja kein Ehrenbrecher, nicht wahr?


----------



## sascha (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr Begriffe aus dem Lebens- und Wirkungsbereich des Herrn Ministers, die noch vor ERnährung liegen. Aber deutlicher werde ich da jetzt nicht. Bin ja kein Ehrenbrecher, nicht wahr?



Will ich auch nicht hoffen. Wie "man so hört", reagieren der Herr Minister und sein "Umfeld" ja sehr allergisch auf gewisse Tendenzen der Berichterstattung.  

Wobei mans auch anders sagen könnte. Zum Thema Verbraucherschutz im Internet habe ich von unserem Herrn Verbraucherminister bisher weit weniger gelesen als zu seinen außerehelichen Affären.


----------



## Heike (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

Wenn das Urteil rechtskräftig wird, trifft das dann für alle Gewinn-Spiele zu?
Also, wenn jemand angeblich gewonnen hat und es sich hinter herausstellt, dass er Geld dazu zahlen muss oder in eine sogenannte Mitgliedschaft "gezwungen" wird? Also ich dachte dabei Richtung: "arglistige Täuschung" und so weiter. Gruß Heike


----------



## dvill (1 August 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

Hier geht es zum Text der Entscheidung.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2007)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

Verbraucherschützer: Internet-Abzocke trifft immer mehr Surfer


> Internet-Abzocke trifft nach Einschätzung von Verbraucherschützern immer mehr ahnungslose Surfer und verursacht Schäden in mehrstelliger Millionenhöhe. "Die Anfragen haben sich seit 2006 verdoppelt. Internet-Abzocke ist das Wort des Jahres in den Verbraucherzentralen", sagte Gabriele Beckers von der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen bei der Vorstellung einer Online-Befragung von 6660 Betroffenen. Menschen aller Schichten und Altersklassen klickten vermeintliche Gratisangebote an und seien überrascht, wenn Rechnungen über im Kleingedruckten versteckte Kosten folgten.


Da bleibt noch viel zu tun.


----------



## bernhard (6 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

BMELV: Vertragsabschluss im Internet besser kennzeichnen


> Damit Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher sicher gehen können, dass sie nicht versehentlich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag im Internet abschließen, soll eine gesetzliche Regelung mehr Transparenz bei der Gestaltung von Vertragsabschlüssen im Internet bieten.


Aus dem Tiefschlaf erwacht oder schlafgewandelt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

In diesem Jahr ist doch alles etwas früher: Ostern, Pfingsten - auch der 1. April???


----------



## A John (6 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*



bernhard schrieb:


> Aus dem Tiefschlaf erwacht oder schlafgewandelt?


Nö. Sie haben mal wieder daran gedreht und das wars dann auch bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

Eins haben die "Ministranten"  alle gemeinsam, ob sie Schäuble, Seehofer oder wie  auch immer heißen:
Sie prahlen mit Dingen und  versprechen Zukunftsvisionen, von denen sie Nullahnung haben.


----------



## dvill (20 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*



> Die zuständigen Mitglieder der Bundesregierung werden daher ersucht, auf EU-Ebene für eine Regelung einzutreten, dass ein online abgeschlossener Vertrag nur dann gültig wird, wenn dieser Vertragsabschluss mit einem Extra-Mail durch den Internetuser bestätigt wird. „Damit könnte diesem auf ‚Abzocke’ und Einschüchterung aufgebauten Geschäftsmodell die Grundlage entzogen werden“, heißt es in dem Entschließungsantrag.


SPÖ in Österreich


----------



## A John (20 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*



dvill schrieb:


> SPÖ in Österreich





			
				SPÖ schrieb:
			
		

> Die zuständigen Mitglieder der Bundesregierung werden daher ersucht, auf EU-Ebene für eine Regelung einzutreten,


ROFL! Die Leute kennen offenbar das Verdrängungspotential unserer Untätigkeitsministerin für Justiz nicht.
Zum einen hat die Frau nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, um was es da eigentlich geht, zum anderen ist es ihr auch völlig egal. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## dvill (20 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

Vorsicht. Gemeint ist die österreichische Bundesregierung.


----------



## Wembley (20 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*



			
				SPÖ schrieb:
			
		

> Die zuständigen Mitglieder der Bundesregierung werden daher ersucht, auf EU-Ebene für eine Regelung einzutreten, dass ein online abgeschlossener Vertrag nur dann gültig wird, wenn dieser Vertragsabschluss mit einem Extra-Mail durch den Internetuser bestätigt wird.


Wäre eine zusätzliche Hürde, die aber in vielen der hier bekannten Fällen gar nicht zum Tragen käme. 
Allerdings müssen natürlich solche "Bestätigungsmails" auch gewisse Vorschriften beinhalten, wie deutliche Preisangabe und so. Aber solche Dinge kümmern unsere Freunde ohnehin nicht. Sie werden dann halt schreiben: "Du hast die Mail bestätigt und daher einen Vertrag abgeschlossen". Dies setzt zwar Möglichkeiten für den Verbraucher wie Widerruf oder Anfechtung nicht außer Kraft, aber viele uninformierte User werden sich weiterhin von deren Drohschreiben beeindrucken lassen, auch wenn die rechtlichen Grundlagen dafür fehlen.





			
				SPÖ schrieb:
			
		

> „Damit könnte diesem auf ‚Abzocke’ und Einschüchterung aufgebauten Geschäftsmodell die Grundlage entzogen werden“, heißt es in dem Entschließungsantrag.


Diesen Optimismus teile ich nicht. Ein (ganz) kleiner Schritt, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Pfadfinder (20 März 2008)

*AW: Na bitte - geht doch! Anbieter von Internet-Gewinnspielen verurteilt*

Hallo Wembley

bei uns in D sind die ersten Vorschläge noch dürftiger als so ein Bestätigungsmail.
Unser Verbraucherschutzminister favorisiert die "Button"-Lösung für die Kenntnisnahme der Kostenpflicht.  Das könnten man den Anbietern noch zumuten.  
Hoffentlich beziehen die bei ihren Entscheidungen jemanden aus der Praxis mit ein.

Viele Grüße
Pfadfinder


----------

